# 1990 BMW Z1 with 35km [yes!] at auction



## M3 Euro LTW (Apr 14, 2010)

I love my Z1....

Such a fun car, turns heads, and you can't help but smile when you take it out for a spin.

That having been said, its essentially a kit car, none had AC out of 8013 known cars. And... it needs more motor!

All things that can be fixed other than the essential kit car aspect.

Pretty cool stuff on the car for a design introduced in 1987. The torque tube, composite floorpan, plastic body panels, and front-mid engine design.

Fun Trivia: First couple McLaren F1 cars use the Z1 mirrors, and all used the Z1 door push-button parts.


----------



## Surgeon (Mar 29, 2018)

M3 Euro LTW said:


> I love my Z1....
> 
> Such a fun car, turns heads, and you can't help but smile when you take it out for a spin.
> 
> ...


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-Z1-Hardtop-Red/202271813271?hash=item2f1856ee97:g:jisAAOSwcexZoWDs

this has more motor!


----------



## Surgeon (Mar 29, 2018)

This has an evo engine

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-Z1-3...810666?hash=item2f180a992a:g:mfgAAOSwE~lasRLE


----------



## Barrister (Mar 2, 2018)

Surgeon said:


> This has an evo engine
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-Z1-3...810666?hash=item2f180a992a:g:mfgAAOSwE~lasRLE


_BMW Z1 S52 3.2 engined 340bhp_

That will get up and go :drive:


----------

